# Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach



## Lechfischer (29. April 2005)

Zu Pfingsten fahren wir nach Florida zum Tarponfischen.Aber was für Vorfächer brauche ich für Tarpone von ca.50kg.?Welche Mono als Vorfach?Und welche Stärke?Gebt mir doch bitte einige Tipps!Ich hab noch nie auf Tarpon gefischt.Wir fahren nach fort Myers Beach in der Nähe von Sunnibell Island,in der Nähe von St.Petersburg.


----------



## Volker2809 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Hallo Tim, 

wenn Du Glück hast, dann melden sich Robert und Petra aus Florida hier in den nächsten Tagen mal im Forum. Die beiden sind gestern geflogen und haben sich auf den Keys ein Boot gemietet um u.a. auf Tarpon zu angeln. Hast vielleicht schon in meinem Thread (Florida Islamorada Cape Coral) so manches gelesen. Ich kann Dir leider keine Tips geben, da ich mich da auch nicht auskenne. Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub! Wann geht es denn genau los??

Grüße aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## Lechfischer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Danke!Am 29.Mai,glaub ich.Ganz genau weiß ich es grad nicht.Ob man so Vorfächer auch bei einem Angelgeschäft oder bei einem Guide kaufen kann?


----------



## Big Fins (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Es gibt einen Bericht in der "Fischabenteuer" Nr1 05.
Sehr informativ er Beitrag zu dem Thema.
Aber das wichtigste, nur stärkstes Gerät einsetzen, Sprich Multies mit excellenter Bremse, wie zB größere Avet's oder Accurate mit kapazität von 300m 50lbs mono. Alternativ nur die besten Stationärrollen mit bester Bremsleistung, Stella oder Saltiga.
Diese Fische in der Gewichtsklasse machen sonst Kleinholz aus dem Angelgerät wenn es zu schwach ist.
Die Hauptschnurr sollte min eine 0,60Mono sein, Powerpro Spectra ab 60lbs tut's aber auch, kommt auf die Angelmethode an.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen Dir vor Ort einen Guide zu nehmen oder zumindest Dich im örtlichen Angelgeschäft zu informieren. Der Tip von Volker ist natürlich auch sehr gut, die beiden sind da sehr erfahren.
*EDIT* Vorfach min 80er um eine kleine Chance zu haben, besser 100lbs oder mehr ( wesentlich mehr :q ).
zum Driftangeln mit totem KöFi am besten große Circlehooks.


----------



## Lechfischer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Danke,plaa sawai.Wir möchten sie dort in den Flats mit Streamer fangen.Also als Vorfachschnur eine 0,60er mit 25kg Tragkraft?


----------



## Lechfischer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Brauch ich eigentlich Stahlvorfächer?Kann man auch geflochtene beim Fliegenfischen auf Tarpon als Vorfachschnur benutzen?


----------



## Big Fins (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

nein Stahlvorfächer machen 1. keinen Sinn weil Tarpone keine Zähne wie Hechte/Baracuda haben, 2. würde es sie wohl abschrecken, da sie riesige Augen haben. 
Man verwendet "normales" Nylonvorfach, auch Shockleader genannt, 100-200lbs stark, das "gekrimpt" wird, also mit Hülsen eine Schlaufe machen wo der Haken reinkommt.
*EDIT* Tarpon fressen relativ kleine Fische von ca 15-25cm, da sie diese im Stück verschlucken müssen, haben eben keine Reißzähne.


----------



## Lechfischer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Was hältst du von dieser Schnur?


----------



## Big Fins (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Wäre auf einer Multie einsetzbar, es gibt aber bessere als Berkley/Trilene.
Aber zum Anfang die ist schon ok.
Warte lieber bis Du in Florida bist, da hast Du mehr Auswahl und noch bessere Beratung, außerdem ist es da auch preiswerter.


----------



## Albrecht (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Besorge dir 30- oder 40 lbs. Hardmono (z.B. von Mason). Wenn du die Spezialknoten nicht kannst bieten sich auch fertige Vorfächer (z.b. 3M) an.

Ich würde nie eine .70er als Vorfach benutzen, da wäre mir die Gefahr zu groß Flugschnur oder Backing zu vernichten.

TL,
Al


----------



## Big Fins (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke,plaa sawai.Wir möchten sie dort in den Flats mit Streamer fangen.Also als Vorfachschnur eine 0,60er mit 25kg Tragkraft?


 
Gerade erst gesehen den Post, also wenn die Tarpiere da 50Kg + haben, würd ich vom Streamerbaden schon abraten, selbst kleinere machen einen riesen Trara.
Besorg Dir mal die "Fischabenteuer" sehr netter Bericht über's Streamern auf Cuba.
Weiß aber nicht ob's die Ausgabe noch gibt.
Ich setzt mal nen Link falls es für die Mod's ok ist, vieleicht kannst Du die Ausgabe bestellen. Bericht ist von Ausgabe 1/05
www. fischabenteuer. com


----------



## guifri (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

hi,

bin leider kein fliegenfischer. aber wenn du des englischen mächtig bist, such mal unter google nach tarpon und florida. ich hatte schon mal tackle-empfehlungen auf tarpon mit der fliege gefunden. für´s normale angeln werden mind. 70-80 lbs-mono-shockleader und seeeeeeeeeeehr scharfe haken empfohlen. das maul ist sehr hart und beim anschlag (hookup) soll man mehrmals hintereinander anschagen um den haken ins harte maul zu treiben.

scheint auf jeden fall zu funzen mit der fliege...siehe anhang..

lasst noch ein paar tarpons drin, ich bin erst im juli da.


----------



## Jetblack (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Ich bin nur Baby-Tarpon Fänger - unter 15 kg - aber alles oben gesagte stimmt, oder ist untertrieben .... die Viecher geben Stoff ohne Ende und sind in der Lage Dich sprach- und atemlos stehen zu lassen (vor den rauchenden Resten Deiner Ex-Lieblings-Rolle)!!!

Recherchiere jetzt gut, triff eine Vorauswahl ... und frag ein paar Tage vor Deinem geplanten Anlauf einen Guide vor Ort in Bezug auf _was_ Du für die Situation vor Ort brauchst!

Vor der Afrikanischen Westküsten (Guinea-Bissau) rücken die den Mega-Heringen z.T. mit 80-130 lbs Gerät zu Leibe; in FLA reicht z.T schon weniger, was aber auch schief gehen kann.
Ich hab vor Cape Sable vom KAnu aus welche rollen und springen sehen, da wurde mir nahezu schwarz vor Augen (nach dem Motto: laß blos keinen aus Versehen ins Kanu hüpfen).

Als ich auf Sanibel Isl. war, war übrigens das Wasser derart trübe, daß ich mich im Nachhinein frage, ob Kunstköder die richtige Wahl wären ... ? (selbiges gilt für den Everglades Bereich, wo es immer matschig ausschaut).

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir/Euch viel Spass dort - es ist geniales Angeln, was die Artenvielfalt angeht ... und Überraschungen sind immer drin


----------



## Richi05 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Hi, |wavey: 


konnte bisher in Gambia auf Trapon angeln - ein mal Abriss - 1* 100 Kg Tarpon - 

fon Fliege würde ich abraten - wir haben das Boot verankert - (ab bitte nur ein Anker und mit Boje und schnell Lösknoten) - - Schwere Pilkrute Rolle ohne Schnurrführung - (würde sonst in tausend Stücke fliegen) haben drei Ruten mit Köderfisch angeboten - (austarieren mit Blei - Boden - mittel + flach ) , bei 100 Kg Fisch kannst Du den Motor anwerfen und hinter herfahren - Fluchten sind gewaltig - 

Die Haken sind sehr klein - aber stabil  - sehen aus wie für Heilbut - gibt es sepziell Tarponkaken - Vorfach wurde Doppelt gennommen. 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas Mut machen - bei 100 Kg bruchts Du gute Nerven und anschließend Ruhe um deine blauen Flecken zu pflegen (Tipp - #6 klemme die Rute nicht zwischen die Beine - Kollege hatte Oster....) 

Petri 

Richard


----------



## Lechfischer (30. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Danke für die ganzen Tipps.
Die fangen da alle Tarpon mit Fliege.Das ist da Standard.Außerdem ist das ja auch schöner mit der Fliege.Ich frag mich grad nur,was für ein Backing ich drauf machen soll,wenn das Vorfach schon 50kg hält!Und welche Vorfächer soll ich benutzen?Gibt es überhaupt Fliegenvorfächer,die mehr als 50 kg aushalten?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

@ Lechfischer

Hi,ich würde den Tip eines Kollegen,mir alles nötige dort zu besorgen
beherzigen.
Dort in Ami-Land bekommst >Du wirklich alles für deinen Zielfisch.
Spar Dir das kaufen hier und gehe lieber dort drüben richtig shoppen.



  Der   STF


----------



## Big Fins (30. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die ganzen Tipps.
> Die fangen da alle Tarpon mit Fliege.Das ist da Standard.Außerdem ist das ja auch schöner mit der Fliege.


 
Das kann ja auch gut sein, aber Du darfst eins nicht vergessen, die haben die nötige Erfahrung und das richtige Gerät. Die Flyrollen haben die größe von Ankerwinden auf einer Segeljolle ( scherz ) und selbst die hätten Probleme mit so großen Tarpieren ( die Angler )


----------



## Lechfischer (30. April 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lechfischer
> 
> Hi,ich würde den Tip eines Kollegen,mir alles nötige dort zu besorgen
> beherzigen.
> ...


Ja,ich glaub das mach ich auch.Ich kauf mir jetzt hier nur ein bisschen was,damit ich wenigsteens das nötigste habe.Ich weiß ja nicht,wann ich dazu komme mir dort was zu kaufen.Also das nötigste kauf ich mir,damit ich wenn ich ankomm auch gleich schon anfangen kann.#a


----------



## Flatfischer (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

Die richtigen Ausrüstungstips findest Du hier:

http://www.wildfins.de/pdf/TACKLE%20TIPPS.PDF

Du solltest aber die ersten Tarponversuche nicht unbedingt mit der Fliege machen; das ist eine eigene Kategorie des Fliegenfischens, die mit "normalem" Fliegenfischen absolut nichts zu tun hat. Allein das Werfen mit einer 12er-Rute ist schon ganz schön heavy. Im übrigen wird die Mehrzahl der Tarpons auf Florida nicht mit der Fliege, sondern mit dem Köderfisch gefangen. Trotzdem viel Erfolg!


----------



## ossis angelladen (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

ich nehme an, daß du ohnehin nicht alleine aufs gratewohl fischen willst. 
nimmst du ein flatsboot, haben die " kapitäne/guides", gerätschaft an bord. bzw.  du nimmst du ein boot, das geräte an bord hat. 
durch den überservice in usa brauchst du dich eigentlich um nichts außer geld zu kümmern.
tarpone werden üblicherweise zurückgesetzt, die guides benutzen dementsprechendes gerät. ein tarponvorfach fürs fliegenfischen besteht meist aus zwei teilen, wovon die spitze wegen der scharfen kiemendeckel durchaus 1,2mm stark sein kann.


----------



## Lechfischer (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf Tarpon in Fort Myers Beach*

So,geht schon am Freitag dieser Woche los!Hatte mich geirrt!


----------

